# Huge comms problem



## armadamh (Oct 19, 2007)

Non of the emill addresses are working in the 'contact' section - I want to speak to someone about advertising & member discounts but all the emails are coming bace as undeliverable - please can someone get in touch with me please.

Thanks
Armadamh


----------

